# Bright Deep Dark Red Hair!!!!



## Stephanielol22 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am looking for a rich dark deep red hair color and was wandering if anyone could locate or tell me where i can find a color that is similar to my profile picture?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 12, 2013)

What colour is your hair right now?


----------



## Jeana Marie (Sep 15, 2013)

I hear Special FX is really good! Ion is great too! It lasts forever!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2013)

Try a 5 RV from Chi! 
  It is deep dark red and bright with a tinge of violet to it. 
  Chi does the best reds.


----------



## sh123 (Sep 29, 2013)

I love that hair color in the picture. I wish I could get something like that without damaging my hair a lot. Sadly, I have black hair! Good luck finding the color!


----------



## mosha010 (Sep 29, 2013)

Does this come close?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2013)

Pretty close, actually!


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 4, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Does this come close?


  I love your hair color I have been looking for a dark red dye


----------

